# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  راهنمایی درباره دانشگاه علوم پزسکی البرز

## Amirsolhjoo

سلام دوستان احتمالن تو انتخاب رشتم بعد تهران دانشگاه علوم پزشکی البرزو بزنم چون اولویتم مسافته میخوام اطلاعات جامعی ازش داشته باشم کمکم کنید مرسی

----------


## a.ka

> سلام دوستان احتمالن تو انتخاب رشتم بعد تهران دانشگاه علوم پزشکی البرزو بزنم چون اولویتم مسافته میخوام اطلاعات جامعی ازش داشته باشم کمکم کنید مرسی


*سلام
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی البرز سال 95 تا رتبه 1000 منطقه 2 رو گرفت توی رشته پزشکی و توی دندون هم تا 800 منطقه و توی داروسازی تا 2100 منطقه رو پذیرش کرد . 
برای اطلاعات بیشتر میتونید به لین های زیر از سایت کانون مراجعه کنید ! 
قبولی در رشته دندانپزشکی
کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> سلام دوستان احتمالن تو انتخاب رشتم بعد تهران دانشگاه علوم پزشکی البرزو بزنم چون اولویتم مسافته میخوام اطلاعات جامعی ازش داشته باشم کمکم کنید مرسی


فکر نکنم اینجا کمکی بهت بتونن بکنن
چون نه دانشجوی این دانشگاه اینجا هست
نه اهل کرج اینجا دیدم
منم تهران زندگی میکنم
بهترین راهش جست و جوی میدانیه
و پرسش از دانشجوهاش
منم واقعیتش تا حالا نرفتم
اما خیلی دوست دارم برم ببینم

----------


## hossein943

سلام
علوم پزشکی البرز یک دانشگاه بسیار کوچیک هست (البته اسمشو نمیشه دانشگاه گذاشت از مدرسه هم کوچیک تره!)
تمام دانشکده ها پراکنده شدن تو کوچه پس کوچه های کرج
دانشکده پزشکی و پرستاری باهم تو یه خیابون هستن (خیابان یکم باغستان)
دانشکده پیراپزشکی (خیابان ششم باغستان)
دانشکده بهداشت و دندانپزشکی (گلشهر!)
دانشکده داروسازی (عظیمیه!)
دانشکده فوریت های پزشکی (هشتگرد!)
ستاد دانشگاه (پای کوه عظیمیه!)
تا قبل از سال 92 پزشکی و پرستاری تو یه دانشکده بودن!
سال 93 تو همون دانشکده پزشکی یه ساختمون کوچیک زدن واسه دانشجوهای پرستاری که اسمش دانشکده پرستاریه وگرنه کل دانشجوهای پزشکی و پیراپزشکی ترم پایین توش کلاس برگزار میکنن!
دانشگاه به لحاظ امکانات زیر خط فقر هست.
وضعیت بیمارستان های کرج هم افتضاح اندر افتضاح هست و به قول وزیر بهداشت فقیر ترین استان از لحاظ بهداشت و درمان!

تنها سودی که برای شما داره فاصله کمتر نسبت به باقی شهر هاست.

در کل دانشگاه نوپا هست و نیاز به زمان طولانی برای بهتر شدن داره!

موفق باشید

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام
> علوم پزشکی البرز یک دانشگاه بسیار کوچیک هست (البته اسمشو نمیشه دانشگاه گذاشت از مدرسه هم کوچیک تره!)
> تمام دانشکده ها پراکنده شدن تو کوچه پس کوچه های کرج
> دانشکده پزشکی و پرستاری باهم تو یه خیابون هستن (خیابان یکم باغستان)
> دانشکده پیراپزشکی (خیابان ششم باغستان)
> دانشکده بهداشت و دندانپزشکی (گلشهر!)
> دانشکده داروسازی (عظیمیه!)
> دانشکده فوریت های پزشکی (هشتگرد!)
> ستاد دانشگاه (پای کوه عظیمیه!)
> ...


کادر اموزشی و استادای دانشگاهش چطورن؟ ادمای قوی دارن ؟؟؟ 
با وضعیتی که میگید نمیدونم چرا اینهمه رتبه خوب برمیداره تو پزشکی دندون.! عجیبه...یه دلیلش فک میکردم شاید نزدیکی به تهران باشه و اینکه مثلا کادر و امکانات خوب داشته باشه ! اینجور که شما میگید نمیدونم چیش دقیقا میصرفه برای بچه های خوب که میزنن اونجا جز مسافت !

----------


## hossein943

> کادر اموزشی و استادای دانشگاهش چطورن؟ ادمای قوی دارن ؟؟؟ 
> با وضعیتی که میگید نمیدونم چرا اینهمه رتبه خوب برمیداره تو پزشکی دندون.! عجیبه...یه دلیلش فک میکردم شاید نزدیکی به تهران باشه و اینکه مثلا کادر و امکانات خوب داشته باشه ! اینجور که شما میگید نمیدونم چیش دقیقا میصرفه برای بچه های خوب که میزنن اونجا جز مسافت !


اکثر اساتید دانشگاه جوان هستن و تازه کار
وضعیت علمی اساتید در حد متوسط هست ولی بسیاری از دانشجوهاش از لحاظ علمی در تعطیلات به سر میبرن
کلا تو دانشگاه جو علمی حاکم نیست
خیلی از دانشجوهای ترم 1 بعد از قبولی وقتی دانشگاه رو میبینن فکر میکنن باهاشون داره شوخی میشه! در واقع فکر میکنن کرج چون شهر بزرگیه حتما باید دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شم بزرگ و خوب باشه!
علت اینکه رتبه های بالا میگیره رو هنوز کسی کشف نکرده

----------


## zkia

> اکثر اساتید دانشگاه جوان هستن و تازه کار
> وضعیت علمی اساتید در حد متوسط هست ولی بسیاری از دانشجوهاش از لحاظ علمی در تعطیلات به سر میبرن
> کلا تو دانشگاه جو علمی حاکم نیست
> خیلی از دانشجوهای ترم 1 بعد از قبولی وقتی دانشگاه رو میبینن فکر میکنن باهاشون داره شوخی میشه! در واقع فکر میکنن کرج چون شهر بزرگیه حتما باید دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شم بزرگ و خوب باشه!
> علت اینکه رتبه های بالا میگیره رو هنوز کسی کشف نکرده


سلام
دارو سازیش ک تعطیل تشریف داره کلا :Yahoo (21): 
رتبه خوب میگیره چون کسی ک تهران قبول نمیشه به خاطر مسافت کرج رو میزنه

----------


## par.rah

فقط مزیت مسافت کم رو داره و البته در نظر بگیر که حدود 3 ساعت باید رفت و امد کنی از تهران با هر دیوایسی که بخوای بری :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad8

> سلام دوستان احتمالن تو انتخاب رشتم بعد تهران دانشگاه علوم پزشکی البرزو بزنم چون اولویتم مسافته میخوام اطلاعات جامعی ازش داشته باشم کمکم کنید مرسی


من کرجیم زمان انتخاب رشته هم کلی رفتم اونجا
دانشگاه بسیار کوچیک و دانشکده ها جدا از هم هستند چون تازه تاسیسه
ولی سطح علمیش احتمالا خوبه

----------

